# 2.1 speakers for LCD TV..



## thinkyash (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello experts,

Suggest some good quality 2.1 speakers for my Panasonic viera 32" LCD TV. as inbuilt LCD speakers have poor quality sound output. Speakers must have RCA input coz i'm going to attach those directly to set top box.

Dont want 5.1 home theatre as it is already attached to My DVD.

If possible provide price.


----------

